# Audio Tip Sign



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I made a sound clip from A Text to Speak app that says "A previous rider has tipped you $5"
So far when I have been able to sneak in and play the sound clip I got a $5 tip
Really don't want to get caught messing with my phone playing the clip.
Issue is I'm not sure how to do most tech stuff.
It is a Wav file that I want to be able to have on a set timer of 5, 10, or 15 minutes.
If a ride is 8 minutes long I would want it to play 5 minutes into the ride. This way towards the end of the ride it's fresh in their head that a previous customer tips.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Iann said:


> I made a sound clip from A Text to Speak app that says "A previous rider has tipped you $5"
> So far when I have been able to sneak in and play the sound clip I got a $5 tip
> Really don't want to get caught messing with my phone playing the clip.
> Issue is I'm not sure how to do most tech stuff.
> ...


On my phone. Galaxy 8, I have a timer. Its with the alarm clock/stopwatch thing. You can add a personal alert/ring tone. That would work, you could just set it for x minutes. When it goes off you can dismiss or restart the timer.

I think this is a brilliant idea, how did you get the sound byte?


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> On my phone. Galaxy 8, I have a timer. Its with the alarm clock/stopwatch thing. You can add a personal alert/ring tone. That would work, you could just set it for x minutes. When it goes off you can dismiss or restart the timer.
> 
> I think this is a brilliant idea, how did you get the sound byte?


I made the sound byte myself. If you want I can send it to you.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Iann said:


> I made the sound byte myself. If you want I can send it to you.


That would be great.


----------



## JimD (Oct 25, 2017)

Anyone know how to do that with iOS? And, btw, what a cool idea........ smart, too......


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

JimD said:


> Anyone know how to do that with iOS? And, btw, what a cool idea........ smart, too......


Can you add a custom sound to your alerts? Must be a way


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

You guys are sneaky :ninja:


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

What a clever and sick little trick!


----------



## JimD (Oct 25, 2017)

I’m going to fool around with it (iOS) - I’ll pass along anything I learn.......


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> View attachment 317278
> View attachment 317279
> View attachment 317281
> View attachment 317282


How can you make it say it once? 
I set it on a timer and it repeated itself over and over


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Iann said:


> How can you make it say it once?
> I set it on a timer and it repeated itself over and over


Hmmm. Good question. I don't know. Quick fingers ?


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Let me make the sound clip with more dead sound at the end. 
I'll send you that one to try as well


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Iann said:


> I made the sound byte myself. If you want I can send it to you.


Me too! Love this!


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

any ideas for IOS?


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Real life scenario:
Driver activates sound clip saying: "A previous rider has tipped you $5" 
Rider over-hears sound-clip
Rider says to himself "this guy is already making good money"
Rider decides to tip $0
Subsequent riders follow, with those rare exceptions
Driver makes $5 extra in tips every week
Another rider who's an Uber driver himself reports it to Uber
Driver gets deactivated for violation of TOS
Other drivers get more riders
End of story.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

everydayimubering said:


> Real life scenario:
> Driver activates sound clip saying: "A previous rider has tipped you $5"
> Rider over-hears sound-clip
> Rider says to himself "this guy is already making good money"
> ...


Show where is against the tos? As we're IC we can do a we please on this. 
Who is to say if it's one of the numerous rideshare/delivery gigs out there today. 
Your points are pointless.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

This is a little comical... So I have found a real sneaky way to play the clip without getting busted. 
If you have a smart watch, download the Remote Fart app on your watch and phone. 
For $1.99 I can add a clip to the app and press the tab on my watch to play it over the phone.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

everydayimubering said:


> Real life scenario:
> Driver activates sound clip saying: "A previous rider has tipped you $5"
> Rider over-hears sound-clip
> Rider says to himself "this guy is already making good money"
> ...


And the violation of the TOS is?


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Technucally you arent asking for a tip so the TOS arent violated. this is like using an AV app on your phone to read your messages aloud. Uber sends me messages when i get in app tips. That ap could read them as they come in. I do frequently get these messages when i have a pax in the car.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

everydayimubering said:


> Real life scenario:
> Driver activates sound clip saying: "A previous rider has tipped you $5"
> Rider over-hears sound-clip
> Rider says to himself "this guy is already making good money"
> ...


What is the violation?



NotanEmployee said:


> Technucally you arent asking for a tip so the TOS arent violated. this is like using an AV app on your phone to read your messages aloud. Uber sends me messages when i get in app tips. That ap could read them as they come in. I do frequently get these messages when i have a pax in the car.


We are not prohibited from asking for a tip, so even if it did ask. There is no violation


----------



## labloverva (Mar 12, 2019)

That's good to know!


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> What is the violation?
> 
> 
> We are not prohibited from asking for a tip, so even if it did ask. There is no violation


True, but manipulation of a fake message to fool the rider into believing it's a message generated by the Uber app. is fraudulent activity. Just wait until Uber starts getting reports complaining about it.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

everydayimubering said:


> True, but manipulation of a fake message to fool the rider into believing it's a message generated by the Uber app. is fraudulent activity. Just wait until Uber starts getting reports complaining about it.


Lol. I can't even. Just go away


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> Lol. I can't even. Just go away


Oh, I was only ignoring your naive question - you're the one who came nagging...


----------



## PatsFan69 (May 3, 2019)

Any chance you could post a Link to that file?

Thanks


----------



## SideHustle UberAnnie (Jul 5, 2018)

Iann said:


> I made a sound clip from A Text to Speak app that says "A previous rider has tipped you $5"
> So far when I have been able to sneak in and play the sound clip I got a $5 tip
> Really don't want to get caught messing with my phone playing the clip.
> Issue is I'm not sure how to do most tech stuff.
> ...


You are a diabolical super genius. Please remember to use your powers for good.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

everydayimubering said:


> True, but manipulation of a fake message to fool the rider into believing it's a message generated by the Uber app. is fraudulent activity. Just wait until Uber starts getting reports complaining about it.


Reminding yourself that you got a tip is a violation? How so?


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> On my phone. Galaxy 8, I have a timer. Its with the alarm clock/stopwatch thing. You can add a personal alert/ring tone. That would work, you could just set it for x minutes. When it goes off you can dismiss or restart the timer.
> 
> I think this is a brilliant idea, how did you get the sound byte?


Good idea if it can be set to go off once.
Most of these alarms will continue to repeat the same audio file until you turn off the alarm.
Plus don't forget most alarms on a phone are going to also have a visual prompt where the alarm program will pop up.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I will email the link to anyone that wants it.

To play the file I have edited the sound file on my Remote Fart app on my phone.








To actually play the file I press a button on my watch and instead of a fart it plays my recorded file.
I'm going to make a few different denominational sound files. $10 $20


----------

